# Best Orlando Timeshare?



## Jesse6283

Ok I am booking Orlando through interval international -- pretty much ever timeshare on there is available except for the Disney Resorts -- We are a group of 25-26 year old's, like to have fun and want the BEST resort in Orlando..... what is it?


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*depends on what you want*

Hi - I go to Orlando 4 to 5 times per year because I am a Disney nut. 

I am familiar with many of the timeshares there. So let me know what you want and I well endeavor to steer you in the right direction.

I have some questions - 
couples or singles?
party, theme parks or other activities as the primary focus of the trip?
any specific activities you want to include?

do you all want to stay together in one unit, or multiple units?
do you want a central get-together spot?

Which is more important to the group
activities or relaxing?
fun or luxury?
have car or relying on shuttles?

If you can give me some insight, I am happy to help.

Elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr

Jesse6283 said:


> Ok I am booking Orlando through interval international -- pretty much ever timeshare on there is available except for the Disney Resorts -- We are a group of 25-26 year old's, like to have fun and want the BEST resort in Orlando..... what is it?



Disney moved over to RCI, starting 1/2009. 

There's the new Marriott-Lakeshore Reserve(on the same grounds as the JW Marriott and RC). They are very nice, from the presentation info someone showed me

I think perhaps you'd want to be close to Universal/City Walk for the night life. I'd look for a place close to there.

Not sure which one that would be as I'm rather Orlando-challenged as I'm a DVC'er and Wyndham owner so I pretty much stay on site with Disney or Bonnet Creek.


----------



## mecllap

Of course "best" is subjective.  Marriott's Imperial Palms, Sabal Palms, and Royal Palms have access to the M. World Center, which has a wonderful gigantic pool, with outside (not swim-up) bar, lots of space, and a lot of big hotel amenities.  But, as a PP said, you might want to be closer to Universal.  I've only been timesharing for a few years, but so far, I haven't seen one with a mid-twenties partying vibe (?).

You can get a list of the top TUG readers ratings for Orlando in the Resort Databases (link at top), then read the reviews to see what appeals to you.


----------



## Twinkstarr

mecllap said:


> Of course "best" is subjective.  Marriott's Imperial Palms, Sabal Palms, and Royal Palms have access to the M. World Center, which has a wonderful gigantic pool, with outside (not swim-up) bar, lots of space, and a lot of big hotel amenities.  But, as a PP said, you might want to be closer to Universal.  I've only been timesharing for a few years, but so far, I haven't seen one with a mid-twenties partying vibe (?).
> 
> You can get a list of the top TUG readers ratings for Orlando in the Resort Databases (link at top), then read the reviews to see what appeals to you.



I will agree with you on the lack of mid-twenties partying vibe. I've only been doing this also a few years, and the closest I think I've come to it was at Sheraton Broadway Plantation last summer with the DJ playing music by the pool. Though the kiddie art activities kind of dampened the mood.

There's a really nice pool bar by the new buildings at Bonnet Creek, they had a band there the one night. But the demographic was way older than mid-twenties.  I was a bit too young for it.


----------



## DeniseM

If you join TUG, you will have access to the extensive TUG Resort Reviews.

Here are the resort ratings for Orlando - RATINGS


----------



## gjw007

Jesse6283 said:


> Ok I am booking Orlando through interval international -- pretty much ever timeshare on there is available except for the Disney Resorts -- We are a group of 25-26 year old's, like to have fun and want the BEST resort in Orlando..... what is it?



There is no such thing as best because of different needs and wants.  A timeshare that has lots of pre-school activities probably would not be 'perfect' for a group of 20- or 30-year olds.  

I would look to see what is closer to Universal than to Disney but I have no specific recommendation


----------



## DebBrown

I'm a big fan of Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  Like others have said, though, I don't know of any Orlando timeshare that is adult party oriented.  CH is a pretty easy drive to Universal City Walk or downtown Disney.

Deb


----------



## jeffmelpsl

*Let Us Know What You are Looking for in a Resort.*

Some of the non-rated resorts are nice due to where they are not what they bring.  If you are looking for excitement try the ones that are near International Drive areas.


----------



## Banker

Well, I am way over 20 something, lol, I am 54, in May I will be 55 and my friend that I will be travelling with is 64.  We are doing a girls trip April 11th to Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive.    I drink, she does not.  Hopefuly, we will have a grand ole time away from Atlanta...we are not looking for the party scene like the orignal poster, but are just looking for the pool, for shopping, relaxing and one Disney day.  I own in Daytona and have been to many spots in Florida, but this is not even a sightseeing trip, just relax and enjoy the weather kind of trip.!!!  Hopefully, we are picking the right timeshare!


----------



## jeffmelpsl

Banker,

You have picked a great place. I really enjoyed it there.  The pool and bar there is awesome.  Have a great trip!!


----------



## pedro47

Jesse6283 said:


> Ok I am booking Orlando through interval international -- pretty much ever timeshare on there is available except for the Disney Resorts -- We are a group of 25-26 year old's, like to have fun and want the BEST resort in Orlando..... what is it?



What are you looking for females or great resort.  Please tell us more?


----------



## Robert D

We go to Vistana Villages on International Drive each May and love it.  It has great pools and hot tubs that stay open until 1:00 a.m. and is very nice.  We stayed at Grand Vista one trip and it had a lively bar by one of the pools but the pools and hot tubs there shut down at 10:00 p.m. and it's nice to spend some time in the hot tubs after going to Disney all day and eating dinner, which puts us past 10:00 p.m. on some nights.  We're also in 50's but I think all ages will like SVV.  One other issue is the time of the year you go.  If you go when school is out probably all of these resorts would be overrun with kids so we like to go while school is in session and the lines at Disney are much shorter and the resorts less crowded.


----------



## STEVIE

We also love Vistana Villages,that's why we bought two weeks there. We have stayed at other Orlando resorts and although they are very nice, we always wish we were a Vistana Villages. We are a family with two teenage sons, so I agree with the previous writer, go at a time when schools are in otherwise I think any of the resorts will be filled with kids. Sue


----------

